# Boston, May 13



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Churchill's, again. We have a cigar dignitary from FL visiting that weekend. Gonna pull out all the stops, and kick that city's a$$.

Time is yet to be set, as we're waiting on a plane schedule, but more than likely will be early evening.

I'll keep all posted as I get more details.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kids have tryouts that day... :c 

But I can make it in the afternoon.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Like I said, may be evening. Probably start at 5 or 6, I'll know better by early next week.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wacco said:


> Like I said, may be evening. Probably start at 5 or 6, I'll know better by early next week.


Perfect time !


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

In. Thanks!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Count me in as well!!!


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Wacco for posting this. Any of you guys who attended Nerf 4 & 5 know how we do it. You won't be disappointed. 

Bill


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> I'm in!


OMG !!! Its a reunion. I am looking forward to it...


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

It'll be good to see everyone again.

Frank


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Gonna miss being there, but will try to phone in. Vermont is notorious for bad signals, but I'll have a cigar in hand.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

MadAl said:


> Gonna miss being there, but will try to phone in. Vermont is notorious for bad signals, but I'll have a cigar in hand.


Keep the wind at your back and your ashes long. Have a great trip.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Looks like we're gonna start around 5:30 PM, EDST. We'll sit and smoke till we get either locked up or tossed out.

Any and all are always invited!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am there !!!!!!


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

on the calendar. see ya'll then.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Excellent, looks like 30-40 confirms so far.

I'm gonna be there this Friday to practice, if anyone wants to stop by. I'll be there anytime after 3 PM.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Ten days away, kids. Get your bail money ready.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What time? Still at Churchill's?


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Yup, Churchills, 5:30 or so.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Wacco you planning on being there on the 12th for a practice run?
Frank


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Frank, I'll probably be there this Friday as well as next. I enjoy practicing.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Like Wacco needs practice!

See you on the 13th. The Boston crew looks forward to hosting this event. For anyone who has never attended on of our sit-downs, bring your travel humi and be prepared to give and receive many fine cigars.

The house will do well on drinks, as a courtesy for their hospitality it is suggested that you purchae something from the humi.

Dress is casual, jeans are fine. 

See you on the 13th.

Bill


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Then Wacco I'll see you on the 12th and Bill I guess It's the 13th. 
You Boston Gorillas know how to make a guy feel welcomed. I've been looking forward to this.
Frank


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I cant wait to see all you guys again.

You to Frank !


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Five days away, kids. This ain't gonna be pretty.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

4 Days, the official countdown has begun. See ya on Fri Night for the practice round :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

fpkjr said:


> 4 Days, the official countdown has begun. See ya on Fri Night for the practice round :r


Let me know what is planned for Friday night as well.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm heading Friday around 6 PM or so.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Wacco said:


> I'm heading Friday around 6 PM or so.


Wacco, we'll be seeing you shortly there after. It all depends on the traffic and how long to takes us to get to the hotel. Then we'll grab a quick bite in the North End and we'll head over and "practice". Rich, I'll call you to keep you updated, as promised.

3 Days, the official countdown to the practice round.


----------



## StsFirstmate (Feb 7, 2006)

I am actually going to be in our corporate office in Boston next week.
Would you guys be open to a Florida chimp attending with a couple of coworkers who form her small but interesting trading network?
I will not be offended if it is a locals only event.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Mary, folks from everywhere and anywhere are always welcome.

With the Boston Krewe, anybody comes in from out of town, we make sure they're properly greeted. 

Gimme an idea of when you'll be here, I'll set something up.


----------



## StsFirstmate (Feb 7, 2006)

Wacco said:


> Mary, folks from everywhere and anywhere are always welcome.
> 
> With the Boston Krewe, anybody comes in from out of town, we make sure they're properly greeted.
> 
> Gimme an idea of when you'll be here, I'll set something up.


Wacco thanks! I did not have a calender in front of my when I posted. I arrive Sunday and am in town all week. I thought the 13th was Sunday.
Darn I hate to miss this!
My guys are a good bunch. One guy handicaps races for one of the local tracks as a side gig. He always has lots of great stories. Well another time when I make better plans!
Have fun in the North End!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, we'll still get together. The better cigar bar isn't open Sunday, but pick a day, I'll get a welcoming comittee.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

StsFirstmate said:


> Wacco thanks! I did not have a calender in front of my when I posted. I arrive Sunday and am in town all week. I thought the 13th was Sunday.
> Darn I hate to miss this!
> My guys are a good bunch. One guy handicaps races for one of the local tracks as a side gig. He always has lots of great stories. Well another time when I make better plans!
> Have fun in the North End!


What I tell ya Mary, it doest take much to get the Boston crew together.. Well, your in good hands, and will be properly greeted on Sun night, you'll have a blast. The Italian food in the NE is the best on the East Cost IMO. You couldn't share a smoke with a better bunch of gorillas.

Frank


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Well I'll be seeing you in there on Friday night Wacco. I have a 2:30 Doctors appt so I'll probably get there a little on the early side, but what the hell, I'm old, I need more practice. 

Looking forward to seeing those of you from NE who came down for Nerf V on Saturday, and we'll be joined by folks from NYC, Philly, Miami and God only knows where else. 

Wacco, I'll bring the get out of jail card, and as William Kennedy Smith said to Uncle Teddy on that infamous night, "Don't worry Uncle Teddy, I told her my last name was Smith..."

Mary, you make sure you let us know when you get into Boston, you and your buds will be welcomed properly at Churchills.

Bill


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

BostnBill and I had a practice run yesterday. If today goes half as well, we'll do OK.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Went to Churchills last night.

Thanks to all that came. It was definately a blast. Smoked some great cigars with some great people.


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> It was definately a blast. Smoked some great cigars with some great people.


I second that.. I'd like to extend my sincere thanks to Wacco and bostnbill for making us feel at home. It was a pleasure to meet Ligero1.
As always the Boston crew made this Ct yankee feel welcomed. Rich, It was a pleasure to talk and spark a few with you. Alpedhuez55, It is my sincerest hope that you feel better soon, I enjoyed swapping stories about fishing and look forward to doing so again very soon.

By the looks of the Pics on Cigarwise 
http://www.cigarwise.net/showthread.php?t=711&highlight=ligero1

it appears I left to early and missed the best part, but with the monsoon rains I opted for safety over valor.

Once again Boston did not disappoint.

Frank


----------

